# Topics > Arts > Music >  Automatica, album from Nigel Stanford

## Airicist

nigelstanford.com/Automatica

youtube.com/JohnStanfordMusic

facebook.com/johnstanfordmusic

twitter.com/nigel_stanford

instagram.com/nigelstanford

----------


## Airicist

AUTOMATICA 4k - Robots Vs. Music - Nigel Stanford

Published on Sep 14, 2017

----------

